# World Timers



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

While I had my camera out I thourght I would take a group shot of my newly aquired Bessa with two similar world timers from the late 60's/ early 70's.

I'm developing quite an attraction







to this sort of watch, more to collect than ware on a regular basis.

MIKE..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

An interesting collection Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice watches Mike, I like the red one.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool and Funky comes to mind,nice watches Mike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mike, Great stuff!

I like the red Bessa and want to buy it off you









I like the Mortima too, I don't know why I sold mine







I'll have that as well please


----------

